# auger hole size



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm new to ice fishing, and don't wanna break any rules, what's the maximum hole diameter you can drill in ohio 8"? Thanks


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I think 10 inches....not real sure....it might be 12....but all you need is 8in


----------



## buckipicker (Jan 8, 2008)

Ice anglers may use holes no larger than 12 inches in diameter. In Lake Erie ice anglers may use holes no larger than 12 inches in width. This is from ODNR website. 
http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/dow/regulations/fishing_general.aspx


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

12" is the legal limit but imo 8" is the maximum safe size to drill....any larger and someone could easily slip a foot through and get either wet or hurt.


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks, I don't have a auger or anything yet, and didn't know what size to get.


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

claytonhaske said:


> Thanks, I don't have a auger or anything yet, and didn't know what size to get.


Haven't caught a fish yet that couldn't be iced through the 6" hole I currently use.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

claytonhaske, check out this thread. a poll of popular auger sizes we had on here a few years ago. as you can see everyone has their own choice, but most go with either a 6" or an 8". what you gain in the roominess of the 8" hole, you pay for in extra drilling effort. personally i like the 8.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=105890&highlight=auger+size


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

I agree with no wake, I have never caught a fish that won't fit through a 6" hole. Dave Genz says the same thing, although I can't find the article I read it in right now. A six inch auger is appreciably easier to use than an eight.


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

swone said:


> I agree with no wake, I have never caught a fish that won't fit through a 6" hole.
> 
> I've caught a number of fish that wouldn't fit through.Once,a few years back,we were fishing near A can.A young man was using our enormous shanty for a wind break.He drilled a 6" hole 10' from our door.He caught a huge walleye that he could only get halfway out.It froze in the ice like that,he came back out the next day and chopped it out with an axe.The craziest part was he walked out from shore.
> swone,I highly doubt the fish in your avatar would make it.I know I wouldn't wanna gaff and land a 10-12 lbs. walleye through a six" hole.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

I know of Northern Pike Fishermen who use a 10" hole. 8" is a good, practical size for just about anything. 6" is all you need if you mainly target Panfish. The 4.5" Augers are really only good for Perch, small Trout and Smelt.


----------

